# Leopard Gecko Egg Ruptured



## Male-Capricorn-82 (May 11, 2011)

I checked on my eggs yesterday and noticed one of them had developed a growth, which looked alot like a lump of hardened pva glue. After removing the growth the egg started leaking a semi translucent gel-like substance.
The egg itself haden't started to change shape, but it may have still been too early to tell?
Not so much a question, but any thoughts on this subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Why did you remove it???:gasp:
How old is the egg?


----------



## Male-Capricorn-82 (May 11, 2011)

The egg was almost 4 weeks old. When i first saw it i thought it was a fungal growth, that's why i removed it. but afterwards i came to the conclussion that the egg had ruptured and leaked, then hardned to form, what i thought to be a fungal growth? and by removing it, i re-opened the crack.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep, sounds like the egg had ruptured and leaked and you have re-opened the rupture. Fingers crossed it closes itself up again but I would be prepared to lose that one. And don't pick any bits off your eggs in future!!


----------



## Male-Capricorn-82 (May 11, 2011)

agreed, no picking.


----------



## taylor (Aug 20, 2008)

2 of mine did this this season, 1st one i removed like yourself and it was game over, 2nd i left in the hope it would seal itself but it didnt


----------



## Male-Capricorn-82 (May 11, 2011)

It's a shame really, especially when i've only had 7 eggs this season. 2 of which were infertile.

It's all a learning curve.


----------

